# Emails types (modèles) sur Outlook 2011



## laly13 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai 2 questions au sujet d'Outlook 2011:

1) Je cherche désespérément à créer des e-mails types sur Outlook 2011 (des modèles à réutiliser avec seulement du texte et une pièce jointe). C'est absolument basique, mais je ne trouve aucune information à ce sujet nul part.

2) Je dispose de 2 comptes de messagerie et j'aimerais pouvoir configurer une police de texte différente pour chacun des 2 comptes. Comment faire ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2011)

laly13 a dit:


> 1) Je cherche désespérément à créer des e-mails types sur Outlook 2011 (des modèles à réutiliser avec seulement du texte et une pièce jointe). C'est absolument basique, mais je ne trouve aucune information à ce sujet nul part.


Cette notion de modèle n'existe pas, que je sache, dans Outlook 2011. Comme dans Entourage auparavant, la méthode à utiliser consiste à créer le message, avec mise en forme, PJ etc. puis à l'enregistrer. Il se trouve alors dans les brouillons (on peut le déplacer ailleurs, par exemple dans un dossier "Modèles"). Lorsqu'on veut s'en servir, on le duplique (en le déplaçant, touche "Option" enfoncée) puis on l'ouvre, on le complète et on l'envoie.



laly13 a dit:


> 2) Je dispose de 2 comptes de messagerie et j'aimerais pouvoir configurer une police de texte différente pour chacun des 2 comptes.


Ça, tu ne pourras pas le faire. Par contre, tu peux créer deux signatures différentes avec les polices voulues (rien n'oblige à limiter une signature à la signature, on peut y mettre des paragraphes entiers, si on veut). Ce n'est pas toujours idéal (en particulier, lors de la création d'un nouveau message, il faut effacer la signature par défaut, petit défaut de jeunesse d'Outlook 2011) mais ça permet d'obtenir ce que tu demandes sans trop de contorsions.


----------



## laly13 (24 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide Bernard !
C'est quand même fou d'être obligés de bidouiller pour avoir une fonction aussi basique...


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2011)

N'hésite pas à leur faire part de ton opinion via le menu "Aide" > "Envoyer des commentaires" cela aidera peut-être à favoriser la prise en compte de cette demande pour une prochaine version.


----------

